

Processing 100 Million Pixels a Day - dsr12
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/1/21/processing-100-million-pixels-a-day-small-amounts-of-content.html

======
grogenaut
Your typical GPU running at full 1080 is doing 179,159,040,000 pixels a day at
30 fps. Not to mention the ones that are rendering into about 12-20 back
buffers for things like depth processing and you're a whole OOM over that.

What this article is actually talking about is catching up with a backlog of
100 Million log records while keeping going.

------
martinced
_"Processing 100 million web bugs a day"_

Processing 100 million pixels a day is nothing: a 1920x1200 screenshot / photo
is already 2.3 million pixels.

So I was like _"What, but 100 million pixels is NOTHING!?"_

